# Advice for people having issues w/ Aqueon water changer



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

Mine wouldn't even start a siphon. The sink was 18" lower than the water level. The water pressure at the faucet is 60 psi and the faucet flows 10 gpm.

Aqueon venturi is junk. Sorry. 

I swapped in a python venturi and the rest of the aqueon setup works fine. I suggest taking the money saved to the local hardware and use it to buy a proper venturi and a spigot quick connect.


----------



## andrews02r (Nov 16, 2010)

I have both the Aqueon and Python and the Aqueon works perfectly fine for me even with the tank and sink almost on the same level. 

One of the things that I do is prime the water changer tubing first, which is simply just hooking up to the sink, put the siphon tube in the sink, turn the veturi to fill and then let the water run through the tubing (hot water will make the tubing more flexible for those that hate fighting the tubings "memory"). When the tubing is filled with water, I hold the siphon tube upright and let that fill with water too. I then turn the water off, turn the valve to off at the siphon end and then open the venturi valve. I walk to the tank, dunk the siphon tube in the water and then invert it keeping air out. Once in the tank, I open the valve and the siphon starts without using the sink to "suck" the water out. I rarely, if ever, leave the sink running when emptying the tank. 

My biggest complaint with the python venturi is how it constantly unscrews itself. Had the same issue with my old python 20 years ago.

No major complaints with the aqueon.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

cggorman said:


> Mine wouldn't even start a siphon. The sink was 18" lower than the water level. The water pressure at the faucet is 60 psi and the faucet flows 10 gpm.
> 
> Aqueon venturi is junk. Sorry.
> 
> I swapped in a python venturi and the rest of the aqueon setup works fine. I suggest taking the money saved to the local hardware and use it to buy a proper venturi and a spigot quick connect.


I had a python one that had to be replaced twice because the back preasure in the system when I would turn off the flow off at the tank (when filling) was popping threads. I haven't had that issue with the aqueon yet.

Each company has problems and solutions. 

Also, these solutions can apply to aqueon or python as the python can be prone to the same issue as well.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I actually preferred the aqueon, when I used them, over the python. I now just use a brass adapter at sink to fill and a pvc shaped hook over the tank and manual siphon out the window to drain.


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

Maybe I was lucky with my Python. It's been flawless for over 10 years. I may not have had any trouble with the threads because I never use them. I install brass quick connects on all that kind of stuff.


----------

